# problems starting p.1



## carriefleck2013 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi im new to this so bare with me  I have a 4 year old son who has Type 1 and has had since he was 22 months old. he has just recently started primary 1 and it has been a nightmare since day 1. they are not checking his bloods sugars regulary maby only twice in a 5 hour period and this isnt enough as his bloods are running quite low at the minute. In playground ther isnt enough adult supervision as its a large school and i have been told that the helpers arent able to watch him 1 on 1 so they have a p.7 doing this which is not acceptable as  a 10 year old child should not be put into a position of caring for a diabetic child. He has went low in canteen and cried out hes diabetic and teacher informed me was not low and was "crying wolf" and he got a bad behaviour sheet for doing this but when i checked his blood meter he was low and this was not addressed. The main reason i am writing here is because i want to know if anyone else has had issues with their school and them not being able to give the child correct care they need and has anyone ever been able to get a 1 on 1 trained helper to be there with child all day as this is what my son desperately needs as the other issue is wen he gets very low or high his behaviour gets quite bad and he needs an adult to take him and calm him down and remove him from the situation. HELP!!!!!


----------



## Redkite (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

Sorry to hear of all the problems you're having with your son's school.  My son was diagnosed aged 4, and in his younger years we had huge problems with the support in school (in fact I had to go in daily to test his BG until he could do it himself, and to give him his injection at lunchtime - not good!).  However, I know of many people with young children who have managed to get much better care in school for their child.  Several have approached their Local Authority and managed to get a Statement with funding attached, so that the school can employ a person to be a 1:1 carer for their child's diabetes.  I'm not sure if the system differs in Scotland (I'm assuming you're in Scotland as you say Primary 1 rather than Reception?).  I would recommend you have a look at the Children With Diabetes website, and join the CWD email list, where there are lots of parents who have been in your situation and can help 

http://www.childrenwithdiabetes.com/uk/


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi my daughter has just started in reception and has 1:1 which began at the pre-school nursery and has moved up with her (nursery and reception are integrated at this school). Although there will be some changes in staff over the next few months unfortunately for us, it has worked fine for her so far and she has been safe. I still get phonecalls and I still need to go into school for troubleshooting but on the whole I know she is being supervised during the day, activities and with foods, BG's are being done as per care plan and they are putting in the carbs into the pump which I have written down for them. The expectation is she will need less supervision as she matures and they will review this provision on a yearly basis.

I must say it took a few meetings and a little while to sort out in the beginning as this was a new situation for all concerned. Lady from PCT suggested a return to injections for easier management away from home (i.e a mix on a morning to see her through til tea-time like they were previously used to), which was shocking and upsetting. Needless to say we were not budging nor would her DSN or Consultant.
  You will need the headteacher and DSN on board to set up a meeting and to get a rep from local education services and PCT (whatever it is now known as CCG? or something). I would start by speaking to head teacher and your child's DSN to say it is not working and it needs addressing asap.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2013)

Redkite said:


> ...I would recommend you have a look at the Children With Diabetes website, and join the CWD email list, where there are lots of parents who have been in your situation and can help
> 
> http://www.childrenwithdiabetes.com/uk/



It should be noted that the above link is to the UK branch of the US CWD site. The actual UK CWD site is Children with Diabetes

I know, it's confusing!


----------



## Redkite (Oct 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> It should be noted that the above link is to the UK branch of the US CWD site. The actual UK CWD site is Children with Diabetes
> 
> I know, it's confusing!



Oops sorry!


----------



## Redkite (Oct 11, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> Lady from PCT suggested a return to injections for easier management away from home (i.e a mix on a morning to see her through til tea-time like they were previously used to), which was shocking and upsetting. Needless to say we were not budging nor would her DSN or Consultant.



In our case it was my son's Consultant who was insistent on mixes being "easier for school"!!  It took me over a year to convince her to let him go onto MDI.  There are plenty of dinosaur attitudes around still unfortunately.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 11, 2013)

Redkite said:


> In our case it was my son's Consultant who was insistent on mixes being "easier for school"!!  It took me over a year to convince her to let him go onto MDI.  There are plenty of dinosaur attitudes around still unfortunately.



Gosh that's terrible not having the Consultant to back you up, shame on them


----------

